# ok guys figure this one out



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i was plowing the other day and (all winter ) and my 96 f250 automatic with 5.8 liter v8 was running and driving fine now i go down the street to get gas on my way back to this house i got to plow there is a puddle of water so it didnt look that deep well was i f****ing wrong i went threw it there was no way to avoid unless i go into oncoming traffic well here is were i need help after i went threw it the came up over my truck and water must hit the motor and the truck boged out a little im driving and go do the driveway and now the truck gives a high reving when i drive down the street i cant go fast what could it be 

speed sensor on rear 
trans 
water in the motor 
what could it be pleaseim going crazy :angry:

p.s. also when plowing i shut the overdrive off i was told to do that.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know... Might be a comma, could be a CAPS, or it could even have a period...


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

funny :laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

how about can the trans of gotten water in any suggestions please let me know


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

You say high reving, obviously its not shifting out of low, so could be tranny electronics, get it in a warm garage let it dry out. Water in engine probably not, can be checked just by dipstick or pull the drain and if its been sitting the water will come out first. And join the Navy, that Ford does not make a good submarine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Also could check for water in the distributor. any moisture in there will cause it to run like ****. I have had times where it wouldn't rev up and times where it would. Also, if it isn't shifting it should be obvious, try shifting manually from 1st gear up as you go. 

If the rear speed sensor is not working correctly, then your speedometer will not work, odometer wont advance, and trans wont shift worth a crap.

if you cant figure it out, like said earlier, put it in the shed, turn on the heat. if it was caused by the water, ittl dry out....


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well im gonna go get a speed sensor cause i have no garge with heat to dry it out so i will speed sensor thank you guys so much i will keep you informed.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

snowplowpro;1233837 said:


> well im gonna go get a speed sensor cause i have no garge with heat to dry it out so i will speed sensor thank you guys so much i will keep you informed.


Did you take it out and check the plug for corrosion, pull the plug, clean it up, throw it back on and drive it, dont just go start throwing parts at it hoping you fix it. speed sensors are about 30 bucks, that may be 30 bucks you dont have to spend. If it is the speed sensor, the water didnt make it inoperable, it just made it have a poor connection...... if they go bad it is generally caused by metal shavings geting stuck on the magnet where it reads the tone ring.

Does your speedo work? Is the truck shifting?
We need more information on what is happening.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Let it sit and idle for a good period and let it dry out. Then go from there. If you have little experience, it would be far cheaper taking it to a skilled technician than throwing parts at it yourself.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Just to be safe, pull the air filter and see if it got wet or not.


----------



## JerseySnow (Feb 3, 2011)

+2 for air filter and dry out your Dist. Cap both can get blasted with water very easy if your on the side of the road blast it with some WD-40 if it is a sensor you should have a check engine light come up


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the check engine light has been coming on but its been doing that since i bought the truck and the speed sensor went bad on me last year and the speedo goes crazy when driving i never fixed that last year .
i just changed the air filter so i will open it up again and see if its wet.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

also the spark plugs are bad im gonna change them in the spring i dont have enough money to do a tune up i got to wait for checks to come in .the trans is full with fluid also so im going out there now to check the speed sensor .
this is driving me nuts all because i went threw a puddle.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

snowplowpro;1235049 said:


> the check engine light has been coming on but its been doing that since i bought the truck and the speed sensor went bad on me last year and the speedo goes crazy when driving i never fixed that last year .
> i just changed the air filter so i will open it up again and see if its wet.





snowplowpro;1235056 said:


> also the spark plugs are bad im gonna change them in the spring i dont have enough money to do a tune up i got to wait for checks to come in .the trans is full with fluid also so im going out there now to check the speed sensor .
> this is driving me nuts all because i went threw a puddle.


Uh oh, the rest of the story is starting to come out... Puddle or not, it sounds like the lack of maintenance is starting to sneak up on you.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

Go by autozone if you have one nearby and get them to read the codes for you. (free) Your first post is really hard to tell for sure what your problem is, but it sounds like it may be stuck in first gear. Is that what you're talking about? Did you try shifting it manually?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

If the problem started when you went through a puddle, unless it was 6 ft deep, I would bet your distributor cap is cracked and it got water in it. Fords and old Buick's are bad for that, my ol Buick would run like crap every time it rained due to the dang access door for adjusting the points that was made into the cap. Always got water in it, so I just kept wd-40 with me!

I would not think that its the speed sensor, getting wet would not affect it, gets wet every time you drive in the rain!

Cap, or even cracked plug wires, something that normally does not get wet got wet. Also, if the puddle was really deep, you may have a hole in your tank and when fording the puddle got water in the fuel tank.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well i went driving around yesterday and now its starting to wear itself out, still does it a very little but not as bad , so you guys think that its because of the spark plugs and wires ok if people start sending checks i can get it done . ok guys thank you i will keep you informed.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

if it's a 96 F250 HD then it's still the ODBI so you can only get basic info out of the damn thing, you said it was the OD tranny and the check end light has been coming on.

I'm going to say it's the Alt check the connectors and even have it tested out at a local parts store. It can affect the tranny shifting and it will more thin likly start over heating on you.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

you say it could be the alt messing up the tranny wow i never heard that before not to be an a****e but i never heard that b4 i will check that out.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

my money is still that the distributor got moisture in the cap... arent you glad you didnt go out and buy a new speed sensor?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well i did buy one but i checked and wiped the dist,cap and nothing happen


----------



## JerseySnow (Feb 3, 2011)

How did the air filter look?


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

If it's OBD1 you can get codes without a scanner, I know the older fords were pretty vague with their trouble codes, but its worth checking, it may point you in the right direction. Fordfuelinjection.com will show you how to pull codes.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

JerseySnow;1237976 said:


> How did the air filter look?


the filter was dry and clean


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

put a cap and rotor on it, that is the first step i would take. i can tell you right now i have had water over my hood on my truck 4 wheeling and i hda the same problem as you, changed cap and rotor and it was good.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have a Ford, but the speed sensor in my Dodge went bad, and it drove fine all summer that way. Just no speedo, or odo. But I can attest, don't throw parts at it. That just gets expensive and frustrating,


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

It did that to me last year the speed sensor went i dont have a odo now will that effect it when i go threw inspection.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

snowplowpro;1238978 said:


> It did that to me last year the speed sensor went i dont have a odo now will that effect it when i go threw inspection.


I don't know about inspections, we don't have to get them here in Ohio. But I know that my odo is way way off now. So technically if I ever go to sell it, I'll have to sell it as mileage unknown. I kept pretty good track, so I just have to add everything up and I'll have a good ballpark of what the mileage is, but legally, it'll be "unknown". Didn't seem to hurt anything else, truck ran like it did before it went bad. Replaced it and it's back to normal. I doubt it has anything to do with how your truck is running. Any updates on that?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*i fixed it*

it was the speed sensor i went under there yesterday and change figure i would try that first 
popped it in took it for a ride and the truck drives fine .


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i had my 88 do that this year with the distributor cap(460) every time i would deep fluffy snow, water would come between the hood and grill and the fan splashed the distributor making it miss or chug. now i have a foam flap there to fix it.


----------

